# Should I run Test Prop?



## username1 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm on TRT and have been on test cyp, I was wondering if I switch to test prop for about a month or so will I see any benefits compared to test cyp? I know on cycle people will run test prop because of the short ester at the end of their cycle so that it will clear their system quicker for PCT so they can stay on longer. Since I'm on trt will it help me any to run prop? If I'm on cyp all the time will my receptors get used to it or something? will changing to prop (or other variations, sust etc. ) every so often help with that? my only issue is the painful pip that I would get from it but if I will be expecting any improvement in gains or keep my receptors fresher then I would be willing to try it. should i?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2012)

IMO no. Daily or EOD pins and for no real benefit.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll go back to the old saying "test is test". Don't try and over think it. If it works for you keep doing it. If it doesn't then switch your dose. No real reason in switching esters back and forth. 

Oh and prop doesn't have horrible PIP if it's brewed right. Especially not on a trt dose lol. You'd probably have less pip from trt doses of prop eod or Ed then cyp once a week.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 28, 2012)

I posted my 2 cents on ology.

Good luck bro


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with Colt.  I actaully have been on injectable trt for a little over a year (1st 6 month oral trochies - not good).  I started on 200mg of cyp, then went to 200 of prop, and now on 200 of test e.  I did not get any PIP as compounding pharma did well, although there were others from my same clinic who did suffer considerable PIP.

My recommendation would be worry less about receptors and take blood a test every 3 months to know your exact levels.  If your looking for a change perhaps try test e for your next few months.  I would not recommend prop simply due to EOD pinning. 



coltmc4545 said:


> I'll go back to the old saying "test is test". Don't try and over think it. If it works for you keep doing it. If it doesn't then switch your dose. No real reason in switching esters back and forth.
> 
> Oh and prop doesn't have horrible PIP if it's brewed right. Especially not on a trt dose lol. You'd probably have less pip from trt doses of prop eod or Ed then cyp once a week.


----------



## username1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Appreciate the quick replies! Going to leave the prop out.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 28, 2012)

If you are running a cycle while on trt then yes i would add prop for bout a month before your scheduled blood test, so u can drop it and get ur levels low enough ensure ur doc dont reduce er even discontinue ut trt dosing. Other then thet, not worth the hazzle of ed-eod injects...


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 29, 2012)

I hate to go against the grain of all my bros & always say test is test myself

But I just happened to stop pinning my trt cyp and have been running ugl prop for a few weeks and I feel a little more well being and I have def. leaned out some 

So I am enjoying this.  I do not like the frequent IM though. just saying

have heard some bros get prop for trt


----------



## Get Some (Aug 29, 2012)

I wouldn't use prop for TRT, but if you want to do a nice balst you can ADD a few test prop injections per week on top of your TRT dose of test cyp


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was doing that but started getting uneven levels and test flu

so went all in on prop and liking it


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 29, 2012)

Use the long esters for TRT brother - run test e or test c. You will pin less frequently and have more stable blood levels. Some people have a tendency to hold water with long esters and so a lot of guys "lean out" on prop. Just watch what you eat and your sodium instead.

No matter what you decide, I hope you have a great run.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Rip (Aug 29, 2012)

I never experienced any painful injections from it. I heard about it, but it never happened. 
I don't think I felt any different than when I do TEST E.


----------

